# LF SOMEONE TO DESIGN MY ISLAND



## rawpbjsamich (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm not sure if anyone would want to help me out and design my island! I can pay for your services in nmt, igb, wishlist items, villagers, and tbt! I would really appreciate the help! 

My island!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 21, 2020)

I can help!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Elle00 said:


> I can help!!


Any particular ideas in mind? Or you wanna throw each other ideas and go from there?


----------



## rawpbjsamich (Jun 21, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> I can help!!


Great!! The theme in mind is cottagecore, fairycore, or a mix of both!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 21, 2020)

rawpbjsamich said:


> Great!! The theme in mind is cottagecore, fairycore, or a mix of both!


Sounds great!! pm me or I’ll pm u?


----------

